# Mounting external USB hard drive



## magmos_019 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi!

Freebsd 9.1 RC2

Trying to mount two external hard drives connected via USB. One is 3 TB and the other one is 1 TB (ext3).

When I type
`# mount /dev/da1p2 /mnt/disk`
I get 
	
	



```
mount /dev/da1p2 invalid argument
```

The same if I do it with the 1 TB disk
`# mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt/disk2`

How should I do?

Output from *ls -l /dev/da**

```
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 151 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 153 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 154 11 Nov 19:16 /dev/da0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 155 11 Nov 19:16 /dev/da0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 156 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 164 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da1p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 165 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da1p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 157 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 159 11 Nov 18:16 /dev/da3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 178 11 Nov 19:18 /dev/da3s1
```

Here is the content in dmesg concerning 3 TB. I do not know if probe0... is related to the hard drive.

```
ugen0.4: <LaCie> at usbus0
umass0: <Mass Storage> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:7:0:-1: Attached to scbus7
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:20,0 (Invalid command operation code)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da1: <LaCie Biggest Quadra 1.01> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 2861615MB (5860588002 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 364804C)
```
Here is output from *gpart show da1*

```
=>        34  5860587935  da1  GPT  (2.7T)
          34      262144    1  ms-reserved  (128M)
      262178  5860325376    2  linux-data  (2.7T)
  5860587554         415       - free -  (207k)
```
And output from *gpart list*

```
Geom name: da1
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 5860587968
first: 34
entries: 128
scheme: GPT
Providers:
1. Name: da1p1
   Mediasize: 134217728 (128M)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 17408
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: 52cbd443-c7e2-48c4-a156-fd30d258c7ba
   rawtype: e3c9e316-0b5c-4db8-817d-f92df00215ae
   label: Microsoft reserved partition
   length: 134217728
   offset: 17408
   type: ms-reserved
   index: 1
   end: 262177
   start: 34
2. Name: da1p2
   Mediasize: 3000486592512 (2.7T)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 134235136
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawuuid: dc9c7e50-0d15-4a76-b92a-c04b7dbf547d
   rawtype: ebd0a0a2-b9e5-4433-87c0-68b6b72699c7
   label: Basic data partition
   length: 3000486592512
   offset: 134235136
   type: linux-data
   index: 2
   end: 5860587553
   start: 262178
Consumers:
1. Name: da1
   Mediasize: 3000621057024 (2.7T)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
```
Here is the content in dmesg concerning 1 TB.

```
ugen0.5: <LaCie> at usbus0
umass3: <Storage> on usbus0
umass3:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass3:10:3:-1: Attached to scbus10
da3 at umass-sim3 bus 3 scbus10 target 0 lun 0
da3: <ST1000DL 002-9TT153 CC3C> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da3: 40.000MB/s transfers
da3: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121601C)
```
Here is output from *gpart show da3 *(1TB disk)

```
=>        63  1953525105  da3  MBR  (931G)
          63  1953520002    1  linux-data  (931G)
  1953520065        5103       - free -  (2.5M)
```
Here is output from *gpart list* (1TB disk)

```
Geom name: da3
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 1953525167
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: da3s1
   Mediasize: 1000202241024 (931G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 3584
   Mode: r0w0e0
   rawtype: 131
   length: 1000202241024
   offset: 32256
   type: linux-data
   index: 1
   end: 1953520064
   start: 63
Consumers:
1. Name: da3
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (931G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
```

Best regards Magnus


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2012)

mount(8) defaults to UFS.  Use file(1) to find out what type of filesystem is on there.
`# file -s /dev/da1p2`
`# file -s /dev/da3p1`


----------



## magmos_019 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok! Here is the output:
[cmd=]file -s /dev/da1p2[/cmd]

```
/dev/da1p2: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 262178, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
```


```
file -s /dev/da3s1
/dev/da3s1: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=5edaa72f-4dff-40b1-97ad-cf74aa3a36ee (large files)
```
Magnus


----------



## magmos_019 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok!

MAnaged to *mount /dev/da1p2* with
*ntfs-3g /dev/da1p2 /mnt/disk* since it was NTFS file system. da3s1 is ext3. How to mount that?

Regards Magnus


----------



## magmos_019 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Solved!*

`# mount -t ext2fs /dev/da3s1 /mnt/disk`

Regards Magnus


----------

